# Grappling gloves



## silatman (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone give me a brand name and style of a good fingerless grappling glove?
I'm out to buy a set for playing around with but are limited in the local supply so thought I would try ebay and the internet but now there are too many and I don't know which are good and which are bad.
Any help with either a name or some tips on what to look out for would be appreciated.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 5, 2005)

I can recomend one not to buy, the proforce gladiator II.


----------



## mantis (Oct 5, 2005)

silatman said:
			
		

> Anyone give me a brand name and style of a good fingerless grappling glove?
> I'm out to buy a set for playing around with but are limited in the local supply so thought I would try ebay and the internet but now there are too many and I don't know which are good and which are bad.
> Any help with either a name or some tips on what to look out for would be appreciated.


 i usually go shop around to see the product myself then buy it online..
 there's a bunch of cheap online stores..


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 5, 2005)

Personally, I still like the old Neoprene style:

http://www.canbox.ca/c267841p16712733.2.html

 $56 cdn

 and no need to tape the glove


----------

